# In Chanson genra of renaissance who wrote the prettiest song's here my verdict



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Jean Guyot was an eye opener on ensemble cenquencento he truly shine
Ockeghem: ma maitresse and ect may i says more
Gombert , triiste depart , mort et fortunes
Agricola
Arcadelt

These are amang my favorite song writher genra of renaissance, what is yours?
ps french chanson genra is cool just like german song genra of same era and dutch ohhh i love dutch language sung think Jacob Obrecht album of songs .

I almost forgot how foolish of me Guillaume de costeley French chanson is a full platter of the finest chanson one of the best.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Binchois. There’s a song by Binchois called “Dueil angoisseus“ which I think is so sensual. Tasto Solo sing it on their Dufay/Binchois CD.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's a concert video from Sollazzo Ensemble. I saw them last week -- I hadn't heard of them before -- I thought it was really very special, the song at the end, I thik by Loyset Compère, was magic.


----------

